

Steve Job's cognitive dissonance - kkowalczyk
https://plus.google.com/u/0/112100039263959533932/posts/P8pR2BA3cXE

======
nvk
I use everything Apple, but it sucks that they are going on this direction.
Their company made the best stuff not just because they are awesome, but
because they also fostered an incredible community of developers who made/make
"insanely-great" software. Once developers can't make amazing stuff because of
the "closeness", they will move to something else.

